# Hymer manuals in German



## 97587

Has anyone managed to aquire english manuals for the bits listed below:

Schaudt IT 95
Schaudt Bedienungsanleitung adaptor DP 02
Schaudt Bedienungsanleitung motor-steurung EMS 02
Schaudt Bedienungsanleitung Elektroblock EBL 99 G

These are all fitted to a Hymer van 572

Thanks

Pete


----------



## Hymie

*Schaudt*

Hi,

When i needed some English tech stuff, i found Schaudt very helpful.

http://www.schaudt-gmbh.de/

There is a link there to e-mail their service dept.

Cheers


----------



## 97587

*hymer manuals*

Thanks Hymie I have already done that with no response. I wrote in english and then used a translator and put it all on the email in both english and german.

I will try again thanks

pete


----------



## Hymie

*Schaudt*

Hi,

This is the contact i had there when i needed help before.

[email protected]

Worth a try

cheers


----------



## 97587

Thanks for the info Hymie, got a reply today with a download not looked at it yet.

email this time from an Udo Lang.

At least they have responded which is better than some.

Pete


----------



## androidGB

PeteS said:


> Thanks for the info Hymie, got a reply today with a download not looked at it yet.
> 
> email this time from an Udo Lang.
> 
> At least they have responded which is better than some.
> 
> Pete


Perhaps you could put the download link on here as it may be of use to others

Andrew


----------



## 94220

*Schaudt Elektroblock ELB 101*

Whilst trying a few bits out I blew a couple of 12v fuses for sockets in the living area.

The main 'control and switch panel' housing the fuses is a Schaudt Electroblock ELB 101.

Following your thread I emailed the contact section at http://www.schaudt-gmbh.de at 6pm Sunday 28/10/07 and had an English manual emailed to me by 9am the next morning.

I have submitted it to the download section for uploading.

Thanks again to MHF's and its subscribers for the help.


----------



## androidGB

*Re: Schaudt Elektroblock ELB 101*



barrytward said:


> Whilst trying a few bits out I blew a couple of 12v fuses for sockets in the living area.
> 
> The main 'control and switch panel' housing the fuses is a Schaudt Electroblock ELB 101.
> 
> Following your thread I emailed the contact section at http://www.schaudt-gmbh.de at 6pm Sunday 28/10/07 and had an English manual emailed to me by 9am the next morning.
> 
> I have submitted it to the download section for uploading.
> 
> Thanks again to MHF's and its subscribers for the help.


Is it there yet? as I can't seem to find it

Andrew


----------



## 97587

*Schaudt manuals*

The 2 that I have, have been uploaded to the downloads section.

They are in the Mauals section titled Schaudt manuals.

Pete


----------



## androidGB

Hi Pete,

Either I'm loosing it (distinct possibility) or they're not there yet  

I see (15) items in the manuals section


Andrew


----------



## 124180

*Re: Schaudt manuals*



PeteS said:


> The 2 that I have, have been uploaded to the downloads section.
> 
> They are in the Mauals section titled Schaudt manuals.
> 
> Pete


Hi Pete can you email me these manuals to [email protected]


----------

